# Public Forum on the meaning of the NYC Transit struggle



## Beltov (Mar 1, 2006)

*Public Forum of the ICC in New York*

Subject: The Return to Class Struggle: The Meaning of the NYC Transit Struggle
Date & Time: Friday, March 10. 8pm-10pm local time.
Venue: 2nd floor board room, YWCA, 30 3rd Ave, Brooklyn, New York. Corner of 3rd Ave and Atlantic Avenue. 1 block from Atlantic/Pacific subway stations.

The transit strike that paralyzed New York for 3 days in December was the most important struggle in the U.S. in 15 years and has had a significant impact on the development of class consciousness. This forum will be an opportunity for comrades to discuss this question and others. There will be a presentation from the ICC followed by an open debate. In preparation comrades may wish to refer to this article: http://en.internationalism.org/node/1597

For further details contact: usa@internationalism.org


----------

